# Best Sublimation Printer



## Jiikim (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi there, I've recently considered transferring from pigment ink heat pressing to sublimination as I've heard it looks better and has better quality. I currently have an epson artisan 1430 but I've had issues with it, having them send me a new one, I may be able to sell the old one. I've been looking into Ricoh an Virtuoso and I am not able to figure out what I should buy. I have a $300 budget, maybe a tad bit more. What are your thoughts on the best, cheap sublimation printer at the moment!


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

RICOH SG 3110DN SubliJet-R: Basic Package, Package Price: $549.00


Epson WorkForce WF-7110 149.99 on Amazon free shipping. Cobra Inks Set of pre filled refillable carts [Set 252 XL (+$91.99)] I mention Cobra because I use them, I cannot attest to any other inks. So this set up would cost you 241.98 vs Ricoh 549.00 also Ricoh inks will be much more when it comes time to refill but I will let other throw in their two cents for you to consider. good luck


----------



## Jiikim (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks so much Larry!! Super helpful!!


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Viper Graphics said:


> RICOH SG 3110DN SubliJet-R: Basic Package, Package Price: $549.00


Looks like USCutter has them for $225.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Sorry to hear you've had problems with your Epson Jin Woo, Perhaps Mike on here could have shown you what you weren't doing right with it.
Larry is correct you can buy an Epson far cheaper than a Ricoh and the inks are much cheaper from Cobra.
I use a Ricoh.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Jiikim said:


> Hi there, I've recently considered transferring from pigment ink heat pressing to sublimination as I've heard it looks better and has better quality. I currently have an epson artisan 1430 but I've had issues with it, having them send me a new one, I may be able to sell the old one. I've been looking into Ricoh an Virtuoso and I am not able to figure out what I should buy. I have a $300 budget, maybe a tad bit more. What are your thoughts on the best, cheap sublimation printer at the moment!


OK, so if I re-read your post correctly, you had problems with a 1430 and you ordered a new one? Keeping the old one? Was the old one not covered by warranty? What problems were you having? Maybe someone here has had that issue an can help you correct it? If your already getting a new 1430 than you can just get the refillable sublimation ink cartridges from Cobra ready to go here for just 79.00 to get you started;
https://www.cobraink.com/store/#!/C...ation-pre-filled/p/71993399/category=20940123

Keep in mind you will need sublimation transfer paper with these inks. If you do go this route make sure you ask for the profile for the inks and they will send as an attachment in a email. If these work well for you then you can order more ink to refill the cartridges very inexpensively. If you go a different route (Ricoh) or different sub inks and are happy please post what you did so others in your situation can benefit from the experience.
In full disclosure,I do not work for, or am affiliated in any way with Cobra Inks. Just a satisfied customer.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

DrivingZiggy said:


> Looks like USCutter has them for $225.


Looks like that is just for the printer. The carts alone I think are a little above that price.


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

Jiikim said:


> Hi there, I've recently considered transferring from pigment ink heat pressing to sublimination as I've heard it looks better and has better quality. I currently have an epson artisan 1430 but I've had issues with it, having them send me a new one, I may be able to sell the old one. I've been looking into Ricoh an Virtuoso and I am not able to figure out what I should buy. I have a $300 budget, maybe a tad bit more. What are your thoughts on the best, cheap sublimation printer at the moment!


You may already know this, but dye sublimation only works on white/light colors and only on fabric that is at least 80% polyester (the more polyester the better as the dye only transfers to polyester, so the other fibers would not pick up the dye, causing it to look faded or distressed).


----------



## shifter2000 (Mar 9, 2018)

I have been using the ricoh for a couple of years now and I love it but to get started it will cost more than what you have budgeted for. Yes the higher poly percent the better the print will be but I have used 50/50 blend with good results also.

Ralph


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Yeah, there's some great advice in this forum, as long as you can sort it from all the BS posted by people that have never printed a t-shirt in their lives!


----------



## LaureM (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi,

Just read this very helpful thread and I have one extra question... 
I already own an Epson artisan 1430 that I use for regular paper prints (so not dye ink) and I am wondering if using it as well with dye would be doable or it it would be too much of a hassle to change the cartridges all the time.
Do you think it would require a lot of cleaning and setup "in between" the two different types of ink? Would I be better off buying another printer to use exclusively with dye?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

LaureM said:


> I already own an Epson artisan 1430 that I use for regular paper prints (so not dye ink) and I am wondering if using it as well with dye would be doable or it it would be too much of a hassle to change the cartridges all the time.



While you can swap out cartridges, each time you do a head flush occurs wasting ink. 



But it's doable.


----------



## LaureM (Aug 8, 2018)

It's what I thought, thank you!


----------

